
Why white men don't get involved in diversity and inclusion - laurex
https://qz.com/work/1889860/why-white-men-dont-get-involved-in-diversity-and-inclusion/
======
president
Diversity, when done correctly is a byproduct, not a goal.

------
raxxorrax
Good argument for more paternalism of corporate culture. Who do you try to
convince here?

------
bradknowles
Answer: They’re too busy.

